# My names Danielle



## DW2309

Hello my names danielle and I'm 21 and pregnant with my first, think I'm about 12 weeks now? I've got my scan on Thursday. Add me if you want to


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! :)


----------



## DW2309

Thank you


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## DW2309

Thankyou


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## DW2309

Thanks everyone xx


----------

